# Well insulated smokers



## mr bonejangles (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello, i am looking for advice on my first charcoal smoker.  I am looking for a starter smoker, but something i can keep as i advance my smoking knowledge

I also would need a well insulated smoker as where I am from yes we have hot summers but we can have temperatures in the winter which on cold days can dip below -20 Celsius which is -4 degrees farenhiet

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## coronaca92879 (Mar 30, 2010)

Move some where warmer


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

I smoke all winter long and have great success even if it is -20. I do have a smoke shack that is very well insulated but I also have two other smokers that aren't insulated at all. One is a UDS and I have no problem smoking in very cold weather. The other is a GOSM which is a propane rig and I have had good success smoking in below zero temp with that as well. Are you familiar with a UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker?) if not do a search in this form and also on google. They are very cheap to build and run like a dream. I love mine and use it all the time year round. I burn lump charcoal and or Charcoal Briquettes. I can run it for 15-20 hours on one basket.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 30, 2010)

Gut a water heater and place a WSM inside it. I have zero experience with that kind of ridiculous weather, so maybe build a small shack that you can heat by fire or propane, then smoke inside of it..


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a propane gosm, but from what I've heard here and from what I've read, you might want to get a wsm, Jeff just did a post on this the other day, look it up, and that will help ya. But I do think the advice on moving someplace warmer was funny.


----------



## mr bonejangles (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone.  Northern Greenhorn I just read through Jeff's post and it was very informative.  I also found there are many more rave reviews of the wsm online.


With a few more clicks i found out i can get it nearby

Did anyone know in Ontario we have the worlds largest barbecue and grill showroom???  Guess I have a trip to take this weekend to look at one in the flesh


----------



## mgnorcal (Mar 31, 2010)

You can buy or make an insulating jacket for a WSM or UDS.

for example:
http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/2...er-Jacket.html

But there is more to it than keeping the smoker from freezing up, a small shack of some sorts would be real nice to keep yourself and your meat sheltered while you work with the smoker during the cook.


----------



## rickw (Mar 31, 2010)

Another vote for the WSM. You don't need a insulated jacket for using it in cold weather just get a windbreak. It's not the cold that will steal your heat on cold days it's the wind.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 for the WSM,  handled sub zero air temps and windchills with no problem.

Although I did enjoy starting my smoking life with a cheapo offset, and a propane smoker and  what they taught me.  I now really appreciate the WSM, and the bbq it puts out, & the steady temps.

good luck with your purchase.


----------



## olewarthog (Mar 31, 2010)

Not sure of your budget, but this one is hard to beat:

http://www.stumpssmokersinc.com/html/baby.html


----------



## phrogs4ever (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldtemp.html

Depending on how much effort you want to put into it, here are some great ideas for rain/wind blocks.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

Or you could just build a UDS, I ran mine in -20 this winter, no problems here.


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 31, 2010)

What meatmopper said.  I have a stumps it is very well insulated and uses very little fuel. It works great on colorado on cold weekend days.
Stumps is pricey and has a long lead time after you order,each one is built to order.

Mike

moving to warmer weather is an option I like too


----------



## mr bonejangles (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats some great info thanks guys, i am going to check out some smokers this Saturday to start getting a better idea of what I am looking at

Some great ideas there with the wind blocks and insulation as well for the WSM


----------

